# When should I get a restraining order?



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

My exH has been textin me today like a crazy person. I told him I don't want him to contact me anymore and he starts texting like a mad man. Claiming that I betrayed him. He threatened about cutting my brake lines and posting naked pictures of me. He told me to go kill myself. I didn't reply to any of it and ignored him. Then he texted that he is not that low and he is just mad and he will not do anything like that but he never wants to contact me again and is still going to hate me forever.
Just a brief background. He was an abusive exH and I was with him 6 years; including 2 years of marriage. No kids. We divorced almost 2 months ago.
I told my friends and family about this. They told me be careful. I don't think the exH will do anything but you never know. When should I get a restraining order? I was thinking when he starts sending threats again I will or if I see him acting strangely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Can you block him through your phone company?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## applelemon (Jan 17, 2012)

PBear said:


> Can you block him through your phone company?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sure I could but I don't really see a need to at this point.
This is the first time he texted me like that. I think he's just mad because I don't want anything to do with him and he feels "betrayed"--whatever that means to him. If anything I should feel betrayed, ha.

I'm just wondering where the fine line is between an annoyance and harassment requiring a restraining order.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

keep all of those kinds of texts in case you need them for evidence later. if he does that again, i would go see about getting one.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Now would be a good time. Show the police the threats. I went through my ex acting like this, he stalked me for a year afterwards. Even with his gf living with him. He abusive to begin with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

Each State has different standards for a restraining order. Issues regarding photos, as an example, could have and should have been addressed in the divorce decree. Check the paperwork and see if there is language addressing that. If you had a lawyer, ask your lawyer if it is possible to file for a modification of the divorce decree to address issues.

In most states, the legal basis for a restraining order is violence or a reasonable basis to believe that there is a likelihood of future violence. Most states have a simple form available at the office of the. clerk of Court and do not charge any fee for filing the initial petition. You may need to have the petition notarized. If you keep the petition simple and to the point, the court can grant a temporary restraining order (TRO). Papers are then served on the party you want restrained and a hearing is held.

You say he was abusive. If the abuse was physical, see about a modification/TRO. If you are worried about photos, see about a modification. If the a use was not physical, and if you do not receive threats of violence, you will have to check and see if your State will enter a restraining order based upon harassment or grounds other than threats/likelihood of physical violence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I think threatening to cut break lines is pretty threatening and they will issue you a restraining order on that, or the part about you killing yourself. 

If he was abusive in your marriage and it's only been 2 months since the divorce, he may very well just be mad, but wouldn't it be better to be safe about this and not try to find out if he is "just mad". You two have no children and with the divorce final, is there a reason he's chosen to contact you now? 

And blocking a number is simple if you're with a major carrier and have online access, you can do it yourself actually. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Simple solution: call your phone company and have his # blocked. Sometimes you can even have it blocked through your cell phone's website. Or you could change your #.

If he threatens harming you, go to the police.


----------

